

Ask HN: Ok, so I just moved to SF.. Now what? - 10dpd


======
moocow01
You'll probably need to be a bit more specific about your situation to get
meaningful responses.

------
pat2man
Just chill, hang out, get to know the people and places around you. Don't
worry about doing everything perfectly.

------
Marcus10110
attend Nerd Nite SF this Wednesday: <http://sf.nerdnite.com/>

------
jsrivaya
Now team up and go with the flow

